# Aviva says lowest car Insurance quote available is €280.



## IsleOfMan (16 Jan 2019)

My wife got her car insurance renewal from Aviva for €280. I rang them as we were not given a further discount for having another car and house insurance with them. I was told that €280 is the lowest premium that you can get.

Anyone else get a lower quote for car insurance from Aviva or anyone else?


----------



## Buddyboy (16 Jan 2019)

The last time I got a quote from Aviva (online), it was 280, with an amount (like a negative discount) that brought it up to that figure.  So it looked like it was the lowest.
Not much good to you since yours is renewed, but I kept adding options until it brought it up to the 280, e.g. reduced excess, legal expenses etc.


----------



## RedOnion (16 Jan 2019)

Yes, a lot of insurers are subject to minimum quote. 280 seems to be it.
I've had a small negative amount added to bring it to that with Aviva.


----------



## Cervelo (16 Jan 2019)

If you look at their website you will see there is a minimum premium of €280 on all car policys


----------



## Monbretia (16 Jan 2019)

I only wish mine was that low, that's a great price!  How on earth do you get it so low?  I have small newish car, driving forever with clear record and I haven't had it that low in years.


----------



## RedOnion (16 Jan 2019)

Monbretia said:


> How on earth do you get it so low?


10 year old astra, 1.4l petrol. 5+ years no claims, no penalty points. Discount for another Aviva policy.
Wife as a named driver, and has her own car.

Key: not in Dublin.

Mine actually went up to 300 when I added my brother as named driver.


----------



## Monbretia (16 Jan 2019)

Not in Dublin either.   Mine is 2 yrs old (but previously had much older 1.4) 1 litre, no claims/points etc.  Don't have another Aviva policy though and no one to add on either    Must try them when renewal comes around.  Mine was around 430 I think and I shopped around!


----------



## RedOnion (16 Jan 2019)

Monbretia said:


> Must try them when renewal comes around.


Make sure you do it online. My mam gets a renewal quote for about 330 every year, but she goes online and gets it for 280.


----------



## Cervelo (16 Jan 2019)

Both our cars are with Aviva as well as the house insurance and live in Dublin
We've both fully comp with full NCB and no points
131 Juke Nismo €330
07 1.5 Qashqai €317


----------



## Itchy (16 Jan 2019)

Monbretia said:


> .... and no one to add on either



I'm not sure if there is anything against adding _A.N. Other_ as a named driver on your policy given that she is an experienced relative of yours with access to her own transport, no endorsements and who will never drive your vehicle but may, in fact, reduce your premium?


----------



## Monbretia (16 Jan 2019)

I asked that before of my existing insurer and they said partner or spouse only!


----------



## Cervelo (30 Jan 2019)

Mrs Cervelo just received her quote today 
Quote is for the minimum €280 but when we work it out it's actually €250.36


----------



## RedOnion (30 Jan 2019)

Cervelo said:


> Mrs Cervelo just received her quote today
> Quote is for the minimum €280 but when we work it out it's actually €250.36


You'll be able to get an add-on for free to bring it up to the 280.


----------



## Cervelo (30 Jan 2019)

RedOnion said:


> You'll be able to get an add-on for free to bring it up to the 280.



Exactly what she's doing at this moment, Journey Wise and or reducing excess are the top runners


----------



## Tintagel (8 Dec 2020)

Got my renewal Aviva quote this week...€320.  Last year I got quote as a new customer of €307.  This is despite the fact that other car insurance companies were giving back €40 or gift cards during the pandemic. Aviva gave nothing. When I rang them during the year they told me that they would not be giving out refunds but would give a very competitive quote on renewal. So I have now been rewarded with a higher renewal quote.....so much for their competitive quote on renewal.

I went online as a new customer and got a quote of €280. So don't automatically renew.


----------



## horusd (8 Dec 2020)

I'm with Aviva, they have my house as well. In Dublin, Volvo v40 1.5 circa the 420 euro mark for COMP. Full NCB, no points.  I always shop around.  I did get free travel cover with Chubb BTW, so made a saving of around 40 Euro for this.


----------



## fistophobia (8 Dec 2020)

I can get if for less, with Aviva.
send me a 
PM


----------



## Tintagel (8 Dec 2020)

fistophobia said:


> I can get if for less, with Aviva.
> send me a
> PM


Who is this message for?


----------



## peemac (8 Dec 2020)

It sort of makes a mockery of the claims of high insurance. 

I'm driving 34 years and never had insurance as low as it is now (€365 with limited business use) 

Above examples also show that prices are very competitive to safe drivers.


----------



## MrEarl (9 Dec 2020)

Sorry Peemac,

But I don't think it's anything like that clear cut.

I know of plenty of people with motor insurance, across a number of well know insurance companies, who have good NCBs, do price around every year, but have seen their premium go up. I'm just one of them!


----------



## Leo (9 Dec 2020)

fistophobia said:


> I can get if for less, with Aviva.
> send me a
> PM



Any association with Aviva you haven't declared?


----------



## fistophobia (10 Dec 2020)

No, I have a discount code I can share


----------



## Leo (11 Dec 2020)

fistophobia said:


> No, I have a discount code I can share



Publicly only please.


----------



## Páid (14 Dec 2020)

Discount code SAFE gets 10% off at the moment.


----------



## Bronco Lane (3 Jan 2021)

My wife's Aviva renewal is coming in at €280. However when I look at the breakdown, the actual amount of the premium is €235 including protected NCD. Aviva have a minimum charge of €280.

Has anyone received a lower quote than €280?  (€266.67 plus €13.33 Gov. levy)


----------



## RedOnion (3 Jan 2021)

Bronco Lane said:


> My wife's Aviva renewal is coming in at €280. However when I look at the breakdown, the actual amount of the premium is €235 including protected NCD. Aviva have a minimum charge of €280.
> 
> Has anyone received a lower quote than €280?  (€266.67 plus €13.33 Gov. levy)


280 is the minimum premium available. 

My mam has paid that for the last few years.

I'd recommend getting a 'free' add-on, as the premium will still be 280. For example, if she has voluntarily increased her excess, reduce that.


----------



## Cervelo (3 Jan 2021)

You could see if there are any addon's that you could avail of that would bring the premium up to the minimum €280 
You might not need them now but in future years when/if the premium goes up you can remove them to reduce your future premium


----------



## Grizzly (15 Dec 2021)

Last year the lowest quote that I could get with Aviva was €280.   The lowest quote for 2022 now seems to be €310.  Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Cervelo (15 Dec 2021)

Grizzly said:


> Last year the lowest quote that I could get with Aviva was €280.   The lowest quote for 2022 now seems to be €310.  Has anyone else noticed this?


Yep, it's on the website in the appendix section point one

"Offer of 15% discount only applies to new car insurance policies bought online. Acceptance criteria, terms and conditions apply. Subject to a minimum premium of €310 for car insurance. Aviva reserves the right to withdraw, suspend or amend this offer or any of the terms and conditions there of at any time without prior notice."

And further down

"All discounts applied subject to minimum premium of €310."


----------



## Interest% (16 Dec 2021)

Bronco Lane said:


> My wife's Aviva renewal is coming in at €280. However when I look at the breakdown, the actual amount of the premium is €235 including protected NCD. Aviva have a minimum charge of €280.
> 
> Has anyone received a lower quote than €280?  (€266.67 plus €13.33 Gov. levy)


Hi, mine is quoted over 700 euro, driving last 15years and no claims to match. How in earth can you get insurance thats cheap. May i no the stats please.
Years driving, years full licence. Years no claims bonus, type of car make, model and engine size.
Thanks


----------



## SoylentGreen (16 Dec 2021)

My renewal from Aviva is €310 Euro with a €300 excess.  On checking Aviva's website if I was a "new" customer I can get it for €310 but with a €150 excess.

I got an online quote from  Axa and it was €337.
I got an online quote from FBD and it was €356.
I got an online quote from Allianz and it was €346.

I get a discount from Aviva because I have another car plus my home insurance with them.

Does anyone know if I can get a similar discount from the above other companies if I have other policies with them?  I would like to move from Aviva if the price was right.


----------



## Páid (17 Dec 2021)

@SoylentGreen what kind of car are you driving?

I am claims free and have my driving licence for decades but my insurance this year is €600.


----------



## Protocol (17 Dec 2021)

May I echo the comments of @Interest% and @Páid.

I am claims-free for well over ten years, I am aged 40+, I have a standard, modest car.

I have paid:

2018 = AIG via An Post brokers = 700
2019 = AIG via An Post brokers = 560
2020 = FBD via An Post brokers = 575
2021 = Aviva Direct = 498

My premium has come down, okay yes, but not below 500.

Yet people are getting 280 / 320?????


----------



## Eeyore (17 Dec 2021)

Well my last renewal with Aviva was 340 and I'm 50+ with max no claims and a 17 year old car.


----------



## SoylentGreen (17 Dec 2021)

I have a 4 year old car. I am retired. I do less than 5k mileage every year. We have our second car plus home insurance with Aviva. No penalty points, claim free driving.  I also think that a person's home address can influence a quote.


----------



## Odea (18 Dec 2021)

So Aviva have increased their minimum quote from €280 to €310.  Have the other insurers done likewise?


----------



## Odea (29 Dec 2021)

Anyone having difficulty getting an online motor insurance quote from Zurich?   After inputting my life history on their online form....I am told that they cannot give me a quote and I have to ring them in Wexford.

They then ask me would I like if they rang me.....but when I say yes....I get an "error" message.

So frustrating.


----------



## Páid (29 Dec 2021)

My quote from Zurich was slightly cheaper than Aviva so it might be worth it.


----------



## SlugBreath (30 Dec 2021)

I am presently with Aviva and my car renewal quote is €310 for next year.  I rang Zurich and they will do a bog standard policy for me for €285, If I want the full monty (same as Aviva) it increases to €305.  Not really worth changing for €5.......or is it?

I will have my wife's car coming due for renewal shortly and I also will have my Home Insurance coming due.  

Does anyone know if Zurich offer good deals on Home Insurance as I don't want to switch my cars over now to discover that my Home Insurance is expensive with them.


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2022)

SlugBreath said:


> Does anyone know if Zurich offer good deals on Home Insurance as I don't want to switch my cars over now to discover that my Home Insurance is expensive with them.


You're free to insure your home with whoever offers the best quote, you should shop around for both every time they are up for renewal.


----------



## SlugBreath (4 Jan 2022)

Leo said:


> You're free to insure your home with whoever offers the best quote, you should shop around for both every time they are up for renewal.


I did a dummy quote over the Christmas on my Home Insurance with Zurich. 

While Zurich's car insurance was €5 cheaper than my Aviva renewal, Zurich's Home Insurance was coming in at €117 more expensive than what I paid Aviva, last year. (like with like).  I contacted Zurich to ask them if I proceeded with my car insurance with them now, would I get a decent loyalty discount on my Home Insurance.  I was told about 5%.  Not really good enough to switch, worked out at about €20.

The reason why I chose Zurich was because they insure Hearing Aids under their All Risks Home Policy. This was a charge of €50 extra on a pair of hearing aids costing €2700.


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2022)

SlugBreath said:


> I was told about 5%. Not really good enough to switch, worked out at about €20.


Those discounts are on the first offer. You'll get that level of discount and usually more just by phoning any of the insurers without needing to send all your insurance business their way.


----------



## Páid (4 Jan 2022)

My renewal with Aviva went from €547 to €601 this year.
When I input my details as a new customer it's €521.

Is there an AVIVA discount code for January?

The usual one doesn't seem to be working - SAFE


----------



## Slim (5 Jan 2022)

Aviva car insurance renewal quote was up 45% on last year. Tried online as a new customer and quote was 27% more than last year. Rang them and they knocked about €50 off renewal quote so not too bad and better than lowest quote from others.


----------



## Páid (5 Jan 2022)

I got my "renewal" down to €488 by signing up as a new customer and adding my sister as a named driver. That's a saving of about €113.


----------



## Cervelo (5 Jan 2022)

I've been with Aviva now for a good few years have both our cars and the house with them
I find their quotes are always in and around what I would consider a fair price that I don't even shop around anymore
But one thing I always do after receiving their renewals is to call and ask if they can do any better which always results in a further 10% discount


----------



## WaterWater (7 Jan 2022)

I renewed my car insurance with Aviva last week. (better cover as a "new" customer, so went with that).

I was told that they will not post out my new certificate plus disc until the due date of my insurance and that it may take between three and five days to arrive.

Why is this?  It was bought and paid for last week.....would it not make sense to post out the disc now so that I can have a current disc on my windscreen when my insurance is required?


----------



## Interest% (7 Jan 2022)

€ 487 fully comp with Aviva
Learner driver added to policy as named driver.
Car is 17years old.
1.6 petrol.
9+ years claims free.
Full licence 15 years.
No claims fully protected.


----------



## RetirementPlan (7 Jan 2022)

Interest% said:


> € 487 fully comp with Aviva
> Learner driver added to policy as named driver.
> Car is 17years old.
> 1.6 petrol.
> ...


Aviva's offer for six month's free insurance for a learner taking a full course of lessons with Aviva driving school is pretty good - costs of getting a young learner on the policy were way off (€2k and €3k) with others.


----------



## Interest% (7 Jan 2022)

Wow that is great, we didnt know that. She has one lesson left with the instructor. She hasn't bought a car yet. Mainly my fault as im getting ducks in a row to try switch mortage as soon as possible.


----------



## Interest% (7 Jan 2022)

Interest% said:


> Wow that is great, we didnt know that. She has one lesson left with the instructor. She hasn't bought a car yet. Mainly my fault as im getting ducks in a row to try switch mortage as soon as possible.


Ment to add its not through aviva, had we of know way back then we would have jumped at it..gutted


----------



## Cervelo (8 Jan 2022)

WaterWater said:


> I renewed my car insurance with Aviva last week. (better cover as a "new" customer, so went with that).
> 
> I was told that they will not post out my new certificate plus disc until the due date of my insurance and that it may take between three and five days to arrive.
> 
> Why is this?  It was bought and paid for last week.....would it not make sense to post out the disc now so that I can have a current disc on my windscreen when my insurance is required?


When I renew with Aviva the disc arrives a couple of days later, I wonder is the reason because you're a "New Customer"
and should only have an Aviva disc on your windshield after your current insurance expires??


----------



## WaterWater (8 Jan 2022)

Cervelo said:


> When I renew with Aviva the disc arrives a couple of days later, I wonder is the reason because you're a "New Customer"
> and should only have an Aviva disc on your windshield after your current insurance expires??


Yes, I thought that as well. I am an existing Aviva customer. My last year's insurance on renewal with Aviva was not as good as the insurance being offered as a new Aviva customer so I applied online as a new customer (I also told them this).

I do know that they have stopped sending out the "temporary" certificates and discs that they used to do.


----------



## Cervelo (8 Jan 2022)

Shirazman said:


> Not as well as Cervelo's answer does.


In fairness to WaterWater, the person they were talking to might not know the reason why or just gave WaterWater the wrong information
I've lost count of how many times the phone agents have had to ask their supervisor or will have to get back to me when I ask what I think are simple enough questions about my policies


----------



## Grizzly (11 Jan 2022)

Cervelo said:


> When I renew with Aviva the disc arrives a couple of days later


I have an existing car insurance policy with Aviva.  I didn't renew this year because I was able to get a better online quote as a "new customer".  My premium was the same but I was able to have my "excess" reduced from €300 to €125. I was also able to get my No Claims Discount "protected". I was also able to avail of their JourneyWise insurance.  

I also have my Home Insurance with them and my wife has her car policy with them, on which I am a named driver.

In the past when I took out insurance with Aviva they would send me a temporary policy certificate plus an insurance disc valid for one month.

They have stopped this practice. They now send you a temporary policy letter but no insurance disc or certificate.

I paid for my insurance 10 days ago and I received my "temporary" insurance letter but no disc or certificate.  When I queried this they told me that they would not post me out my insurance disc and certificate until the due date of my insurance and that it would take between 3 and 5 days to arrive. In the meantime they said that I should drive around with my temporary insurance letter in the car. 

I am not sure why they are doing this.  If I have paid for my insurance and they have accepted me then I feel that they should send out the actual documents. I have been a customer of Aviva for years with three policies with them.  

I feel as if they don't trust me.


----------



## RetirementPlan (11 Jan 2022)

Grizzly said:


> I have an existing car insurance policy with Aviva.  I didn't renew this year because I was able to get a better online quote as a "new customer".  My premium was the same but I was able to have my "excess" reduced from €300 to €125. I was also able to get my No Claims Discount "protected". I was also able to avail of their JourneyWise insurance.
> 
> I also have my Home Insurance with them and my wife has her car policy with them, on which I am a named driver.
> 
> ...


I moved to Aviva from AIG, and they won't send out the certificate/disc until I upload the no claims bonus cert from AIG. Is it possible that they're waiting for you to upload the NCB cert from Aviva to Aviva, given that you've landed as a new customer?


----------



## Páid (11 Jan 2022)

> From December 16th 2021, temporary certs and discs will no longer be issued.



I presume this is because for every new policy they are printing two insurance discs, a temporary one and later the actual insurance disc. Stopping printing the temporary discs is better for the environment (they are going carbon neutral as a company) and should also reduce their postage & printing costs also.


----------



## Grizzly (11 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> I moved to Aviva from AIG, and they won't send out the certificate/disc until I upload the no claims bonus cert from AIG. Is it possible that they're waiting for you to upload the NCB cert from Aviva to Aviva, given that you've landed as a new customer?


As I am already an Aviva customer from the previous year...they already have my NCB cert on file. I explained this to them and they just pulled the NCB cert across from my old insurance to my new insurance....I don't have to post or upload anything.  They already have it on file.


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Jan 2022)

Grizzly said:


> As I am already an Aviva customer from the previous year...they already have my NCB cert on file. I explained this to them and they just pulled the NCB cert across from my old insurance to my new insurance....I don't have to post or upload anything.  They already have it on file.


The fact you had to explain this to them in order for it to happen says a lot about the insurance industry!


----------



## Cervelo (11 Jan 2022)

It seems like when you renew with Aviva as a "New Customer" you become a new customer even if you previously were insured with them
I always thought their systems were capable of spotting this, must give this a go at renewal when the time comes to see if it makes a difference


----------



## Grizzly (11 Jan 2022)

Ceist Beag said:


> The fact you had to explain this to them in order for it to happen says a lot about the insurance industry!


Lots of problems with my car insurance......I hope that they will finally be sorted this week.

Then I did my wife's car insurance yesterday.......you wouldn't believe the amount of trouble I had with that as well.

So much so.....I said to my wife today.....I don't care what price Aviva charge me next year.....I will not be giving them our business.

This doesn't help matters.  https://www.theguardian.com/business/2021/aug/12/aviva-pledges-to-return-4bn-to-shareholders

Our insurance costs are going up so that they can return funds to their shareholders.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2022)

Why wait until next year to go elsewhere?
Can't you cancel within the 14 day cooling off period?


----------



## Leo (12 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> Is it possible that they're waiting for you to upload the NCB cert from Aviva to Aviva, given that you've landed as a new customer?


I had to do that for 123.ie too!


----------



## Grizzly (12 Jan 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Why wait until next year to go elsewhere?
> Can't you cancel within the 14 day cooling off period?


I don't have the energy to start again.  I am just about to start the process of shopping around for a better energy price.....also transferring my dd's, so's, state pensions, private pensions etc. from the Ulster Bank to a new bank.  I'm like a blue arsed fly half the time....


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2022)

Grizzly said:


> I don't have the energy to start again.  I am just about to start the process of shopping around for a better energy price.....also transferring my dd's, so's, state pensions, private pensions etc. from the Ulster Bank to a new bank.  I'm like a blue arsed fly half the time....


Fair enough. I can understand that!


----------



## SoylentGreen (12 Jan 2022)

Grizzly said:


> I'm like a blue arsed fly half the time....


....and one with eyes in the back of it's head.   Lots of terrible service out there at the moment.


----------



## MrEarl (28 Jan 2022)

I see that the motor insurance industry are back to their old tricks again, despite recent promises made...

My renewal has just landed and they are trying to increase the premium by about 26% - I've full NCD, No Points, Full licence etc etc.

The government and regulator need to finally take action on this issue!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jan 2022)

MrEarl said:


> I see that the motor insurance industry are back to their old tricks again, despite recent promises made...
> 
> My renewal has just landed and they are trying to increase the premium by about 26% - I've full NCD, No Points, Full licence etc etc.
> 
> The government and regulator need to finally take action on this issue!


I presume that you will shop around for suitable cover at a better price?


----------



## odyssey06 (28 Jan 2022)

Family member saw big increase in premium with Aviva to €800, was able to get same cover €200 cheaper with Allianz.

But... the quote was taken out and completed 2 weeks ago and there's been no contact \ docs \ request for info from Allianz. Credit card not charged.
Cover isn't needed for another 2 weeks, so maybe it's just a case of waiting for their system to catch up?
It's not urgent so not willing to burn 20 minutes on hold if it's just a case of sit tight.

Anyone else in this limbo with new provider?


----------



## Cervelo (15 Apr 2022)

Cervelo said:


> But one thing I always do after receiving their renewals is to call and ask if they can do any better which always results in a further 10% discount


Renewal arrived in the other day for €331 so I rang as normal thinking they give me a little discount but aware that the minimum premium is now gone up to €310 so might not get the usual 10% and was a little shocked that they could do nothing for me and €331 was the best they could offer.
I declined to renew and decided to check online with 123 who offered €358 but I also checked with Aviva online and got a better quote, so I 
re-rang renewals to ask why but was transferred to new business who took me on as a new customer for a premium of €317
How is that good business practice wasting my time and their time, at least half an hour on the phone for €14??

But good news (and about time) rather than sending me out a disc in the post, their going to send it by email and I print it out at home


----------



## Odea (15 Apr 2022)

Just be careful. I went through this ordeal recently and they messed up my existing insurance. They never linked my new policy to my existing policies with them, so when my other policies came up for renewal I was never given the extra discount for having a number of policies with them.


----------



## Cervelo (15 Apr 2022)

Good point Odea and something to watch out for at renewals but should easy enough to sort with a quick phone call (he says naively)


----------



## Laramie (15 Apr 2022)

Every year I look for a quote as a new customer rather than just renew my existing insurance.  Without fail, they never have linked my "new" insurance to my existing policies. It is always left to me to spot this and make the phone call. I always ask why this is never picked up on and they say "it is just one of those things with our system".


----------



## peemac (17 Apr 2022)

Insurance definitely coming down.
Aviva €310 - my lowest ever

It actually came in at €254, but minimum is €310

So reduced excess to €125 and added step back and protected NCB to "use" the €56.


Also, code AUDI2022 gives additional 10% over all other discounts


----------



## Cervelo (17 Apr 2022)

Something that has only occurred to me since renewing is going forward with Aviva is to make sure I'm using the Loyalty discounts to their best advantage. we have three policy's with Aviva the house and two cars so we get a 15% discount off two policy's House and one car and the Mrs C gets a further 10% off the second car policy
Mrs C's policy comes in at €203.10 + 92.14 MPC + 14.76 GL bringing her up to €310 with Journey wise, €125 excess &  PNCD
Mine is €302.20 + 15.11 GL giving a total of 317.31 with only PNCD
If I had the used the multi-car discount I could have reduced the excess from €300 to €125 and added journey wise for €310 or some other combination

But what has really shocked me is the difference in gross premium between the two of us, both full NCD, no points and retired fully comp
Me: Nissan 131 Juke Nismo €936.56, Her: 07 Qashqai €607.91!!!!!!


----------



## IsleOfMan (17 Apr 2022)

You also get free travel insurance with Aviva if you have car and house insurance. They don't tell you.....you have to know this.


----------



## odyssey06 (17 Apr 2022)

IsleOfMan said:


> You also get free travel insurance with Aviva if you have car and house insurance. They don't tell you.....you have to know this.



Interesting... more here:





						Loyalty Offer - Frequently asked questions
					

Find out all you need to know about Aviva's customer loyalty discount offer with these frequently asked questions. Learn more.




					www.aviva.ie


----------



## Clamball (14 May 2022)

peemac said:


> Insurance definitely coming down.
> Aviva €310 - my lowest ever
> 
> It actually came in at €254, but minimum is €310
> ...


Thanks for this tip, I was about the same so getting the reduced excess and the protected NCD to use up the “minimum cost premium”. Must search for a discount code.


----------



## peemac (14 May 2022)

Clamball said:


> Thanks for this tip, I was about the same so getting the reduced excess and the protected NCD to use up the “minimum cost premium”. Must search for a discount code.


AUDI2022 was valid last week.

You don't need to have an Audi.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2022)

Thanks. The discount code seems to be still working. Aviva last year €300 (maybe their minimum price last year?). Comprehensive with a sister as named driver to reduce the price. Renewal just came in. €420! And that's not even taking account of the fact that I'm currently not working and my sister is now retired - both of which result in a loading with many insurers. If I go onto their website and enter the up-to-date details the premium comes out at €350. If I use the discount code and increase the excess I get it down to €310. TPFT would do me as it's an inexpensive car but that's also €310. Mad stuff. I thought that price walking with renewals had been banned this year?


----------



## fistophobia (26 Aug 2022)

I used the discount code, and got  AV. shareholder discount
e295 premium.


----------



## Itchy (26 Aug 2022)

10Y+ Full license, full no claims, no previous claims, points etc. Added my mother as a named driver (she will never drive the car). Premium reduces €70


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2022)

Itchy said:


> 10Y+ Full license, full no claims, no previous claims, points etc. Added my mother as a named driver (she will never drive the car). Premium reduces €70


Why the  ?
With some insurers adding a named driver will *increase* the premium.
A reduction of €70 is not nothing.
But I've no idea what the overall premium is.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2022)

fistophobia said:


> I used the discount code, and got  AV. shareholder discount
> e295 premium.


You mean they give an additional discount to Aviva shareholders?

Says here that their minimum premium is €310:








						Car Insurance Quotes
					

15% off your car insurance quote – simply buy online! Quick quote in minutes, benefits include breakdown cover, courtesy car and 24/7 claims helpline.




					www.aviva.ie


----------



## Itchy (27 Aug 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Why the  ?
> With some insurers adding a named driver will *increase* the premium.
> A reduction of €70 is not nothing.
> But I've no idea what the overall premium is.



70 is about 15%. I basically got the discount for supplying my mothers details without any actual risk reduction. I wouldn’t have thought that would be the case with my driving and claims history. It’s just goes to show there is still plenty of fat in motor insurance premiums still.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2022)

Itchy said:


> 70 is about 15%. I basically got the discount for supplying my mothers details without any actual risk reduction. I wouldn’t have thought that would be the case with my driving and claims history. It’s just goes to show there is still plenty of fat in motor insurance premiums still.


Presumably this insurer's actuaries have calculated that, on average, adding such a named driver to the policy will involve a lower risk even if, in specific cases such as yours, it sometimes doesn't really make much difference?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2022)

Anybody know... If I'm already with Aviva and (as explained above) can get cover for 25% less by going to their website as if I was a new customer rather than renewing the existing policy, can I just buy that cover or will that cause confusion/problems with cover, my online account etc.? I really don't want to have to call them to deal with this as I'm fed up with companies' ridiculous phone systems and hold times.


----------



## joe sod (29 Aug 2022)

fistophobia said:


> I used the discount code, and got  AV. shareholder discount
> e295 premium.


Where do you get that discount   ,I looked at the aviva website and could not find this anywhere?


----------



## irbx (29 Aug 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Anybody know... If I'm already with Aviva and (as explained above) can get cover for 25% less by going to their website as if I was a new customer rather than renewing the existing policy, can I just buy that cover or will that cause confusion/problems with cover, my online account etc.? I really don't want to have to call them to deal with this as I'm fed up with companies' ridiculous phone systems and hold times.


Yes you can buy online. 

But as new customer you have to upload all your details to the system again within 30 days (NCB, Tax and Licenses) or I just called them after it was bought and gave them a new policy number and old policy number the guy put me on hold for around 5 mins and came to say it was all done. Simple enought

You have to print your Insurance cert and disk on colour printer


----------



## Jazz01 (29 Aug 2022)

ClubMan said:


> If I'm already with Aviva and (as explained above) can get cover for 25% less by going to their website as if I was a new customer


@ClubMan - yes, you can buy the policy as a new customer even though you are with them already (just gone through the process myself) - you will need to upload your NCB via myaviva login from your existing policy to your new policy - that is all that they should need, but again check the over letter via myaviva to see if there is anything else that you may need.

You can opt in to print your own disc or get them to post it out (which will take around 5 days from your renewal day).


----------



## Cervelo (29 Aug 2022)

irbx said:


> You have to print your Insurance cert and disk on colour printer


Just realized after renewing my own car insurance on the 14th of April I never downloaded the cert to print the disc, 
D'oh


----------



## odyssey06 (29 Aug 2022)

Just to note re: printing own disc, it takes a few hours on the day your policy comes into force for it to appear in My Aviva.

I assumed it would be an overnight batch, so logged on at 8am on the morning... wasn't there.

It was there by 4pm.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2022)

Thanks for the info in response to my query above - even if it's a bit inconsistent.    I've still a few days before I can renew but when I do I'll probably just buy online as a "new" customer. I really can't face more phone calls and ridiculous hold times.


----------



## odyssey06 (30 Aug 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Thanks for the info in response to my query above - even if it's a bit inconsistent.    I've still a few days before I can renew but when I do I'll probably just buy online as a "new" customer. I really can't face more phone calls and ridiculous hold times.


If you can phone at just after 9am when the lines open my experience is you get dealt with very quickly. Backlog builds up over the day.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> If you can phone at just after 9am when the lines open my experience is you get dealt with very quickly. Backlog builds up over the day.


Thanks @odyssey06 - but I've tried that with other companies to no avail. These days I try to avoid calling any company if I can avoid it because they all seem to have ridiculous hold times. Far too frustrating.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2022)

In case it helps anybody else, I ignored the renewal of my existing policy (€420) and took out a new policy as if I was a new customer via their (Aviva) website (€310) and was able to then simply add the new policy to my existing MyAviva account online without having to call them or anything.


----------



## SlugBreath (8 Dec 2022)

Odea said:


> Just be careful. I went through this ordeal recently and they messed up my existing insurance. They never linked my new policy to my existing policies with them, so when my other policies came up for renewal I was never given the extra discount for having a number of policies with them.


Just got my renewal quote from Aviva.  

The price has gone from €310 to €382.

Last year, I was on the minimum amount that could be charged but it also included a €125 excess, Journey Wise Insurance and Protected No Claims discount. I still had funds to spare in the minimum charge of €310.

This year all these things are extra on the policy.

However, yet again for the umpteenth time they have not recorded the fact that my wife's car is also insured with them or that my home is insured with them.

Why do I have to ring them every year to remind them of this.

Maybe they are hoping I won't notice?


----------



## Cervelo (8 Dec 2022)

SlugBreath said:


> However, yet again for the umpteenth time they have not recorded the fact that my wife's car is also insured with them or that my home is insured with them.
> 
> Why do I have to ring them every year to remind them of this.
> 
> Maybe they are hoping I won't notice?


Yeah very much the same for me, just renewed my house policy with them yesterday
Original renewal was just shy of €100 more expensive but a not so quick phone highlighted that since renewing my car policy as a new customer last April none of my policies were linked so I wasn't getting all the discounts that I should have gotten

So I presume I'm probably going to have to go through this every year at each renewal



ClubMan said:


> In case it helps anybody else, I ignored the renewal of my existing policy (€420) and took out a new policy as if I was a new customer via their (Aviva) website (€310) and was able to then simply add the new policy to my existing MyAviva account online without having to call them or anything.



I had done the same in my online account but for some unknown reason the little insurance fairies in Aviva didn't link the policies for renewals 


SlugBreath said:


> Maybe they are hoping I won't notice?


I would like to think that a company as big as Aviva would when they see one of their systems is not doing what it should be doing, fix it
but I'm beginning to think along these lines as well


----------



## Ed054 (13 Dec 2022)

RedOnion said:


> Yes, a lot of insurers are subject to minimum quote. 280 seems to be it.
> I've had a small negative amount added to bring it to that with Aviva.


Same with me.
I reduced the excess to €125 and fully protected bonus which actually makes it pretty good value.
Business use also.


----------



## Ed054 (13 Dec 2022)

SlugBreath said:


> Just got my renewal quote from Aviva.
> 
> The price has gone from €310 to €382.
> 
> ...


No surprise.They still have the same computer system they used in the 1990's


----------



## SlurrySlump (29 Dec 2022)

ClubMan said:


> In case it helps anybody else, I ignored the renewal of my existing policy (€420) and took out a new policy as if I was a new customer via their (Aviva) website (€310) and was able to then simply add the new policy to my existing MyAviva account online without having to call them or anything.


Did I read somewhere that it is no longer allowed to offer cheaper car insurance to new customers, than existing customers on their renewal on a like for like basis?


----------



## IrishHusk (29 Dec 2022)

SlurrySlump said:


> Did I read somewhere that it is no longer allowed to offer cheaper car insurance to new customers, than existing customers on their renewal on a like for like basis?


That is definitely the situation with house insurance. Price has nearly doubled this year for me as they can no longer offer discounts to attract new customers and the large jump in rebuild costs.


----------



## SlurrySlump (29 Dec 2022)

IrishHusk said:


> That is definitely the situation with house insurance


Definitely not for car insurance. My renewal quote was for €380 with Aviva.  I got quote as a new customer and it was €310. When I added extras such as "Protected No Claims discount" plus "Lower Excess" plus "Journey Wise Cover", the quote was still €310.

However, as per usual with Aviva there is a problem with their online quotation system.  When I clicked on each of the extras, I never got any confirmation that they had been added/included in my policy.  When I looked at my policy breakdown details...nothing. When you click on the add button, nothing happens.
I then had to make a phone call to their customer service department to see if these had been included. I am not sure if they were, but I got them included anyhow.
I then had the ordeal of asking them to drag the information contained in my existing policy to my new policy. This took some time to do. It will be interesting to see if the paperwork sent to me for my new policy will ask me to "send in" details from my old insurance company. This seems to happen every year, despite me confirming to them that I am actually an existing customer, and to drag my details across to my new policy.

Another new feature, not explained to me properly, is that when you talk to a customer service agent and want to pay your premium using a debit or credit card you no longer give the details to the person.  You either have to input your card details by pressing the buttons on your phone or by speaking to a computer.  This process was not explained very well......I just heard a few bleeping sounds....I thought that my phone had been disconnected. I was about to hang up when I heard a voice telling me to input my card number, which I did.....then total silence. I wasn't told that I have 26 seconds to do this.  I did it in a few seconds and then sat in silence until the 26 seconds had passed, thinking I had been disconnected again.  You have to do this for each stage of the process.......card number......security number on back of card......expiry date of card.
Needs to be explained before the process commences.


----------



## Grizzly (29 Dec 2022)

SlurrySlump said:


> Definitely not for car insurance.











						Ban on price walking in insurance sector comes into effect
					

A ban on insurance companies punishing customers who are loyal to them with higher renewal charges has come into effect. We outline what it means for consumers.




					www.bonkers.ie
				




Same with me.  I got a lower quote as a new customer than my renewal for car insurance.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Dec 2022)

This was my experience around September:





						Aviva says lowest car Insurance quote available is €280.
					

I used the discount code, and got  AV. shareholder discount e295 premium.



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## IrishHusk (29 Dec 2022)

ClubMan said:


> This was my experience around September:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My car insurance was similar to last year but home insurance has increased significantly with no claims with an excess of 1000. Note i bought in December


----------



## Salvadore (Friday at 3:16 PM)

282 third party, fire/theft with Allianz. 330 comprehensive. Both quotes include spouse as named driver.  Got them online. No other policy with them


----------

